# Carving club near Tulsa OK?



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone participate in any type of carving club/guild near Tulsa that they could recommend for a beginner?

Thanks,


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you tried this one?
http://www.eowca.com/

I haven't been through OK in a few months. Is Tulsa the city where you drive for hours of nothing and you blink and suddenly you're in miles of city, and then you leave and its miles of nothing again? Or is Tulsa the one where, after hours of driving through nothing, you hit a wall of invisible cow poop with a smell so bad even the dog in the back seat starts whining, but you can't see a single cow and you keep driving and then when you open your watery eyes you're in this big city….?


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

OKC is the first one. Second largest city is US behind LA in sq miles. You are thinking of CO and KS feedlots. The smell will peel the chrome off your bumper, and make a blind man see again.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I suggest you do a search for "Carvers Guild" in your state or your region. I learned to carve in California carvers guild. Great lessons, great people ,and inexpensive.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I've done some internet searches but the links I've found are pretty old. I called EOWCA but didnt get an answer. Other than that I haven't found anything on the internet searches that looks active.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

EOWCA was in business as late as this summer:
http://www.okmag.com/June-2013-1/Wood-Carvers-World/

Maybe whoever mans the phone is away for the holidays.


----------

